# Why Is My Water Getting Cloudy ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

just wondering whats causing my water to get cloudy ?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

wait for the cycle to finish and the cloudiness should disappear its very common in new tanks.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

AS fan said:


> wait for the cycle to finish and the cloudiness should disappear its very common in new tanks.


how long does that take?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

dmackey said:


> wait for the cycle to finish and the cloudiness should disappear its very common in new tanks.


how long does that take?
[/quote]

Couple of days


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

itll be more then a couple days for the cycle. i think the question is better answered in your other thread.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

around 3 weeks for complete cycle


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

db04ph said:


> around 3 weeks for complete cycle


cool so my water will stay cloudy the next few weeks?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Depends on what kind of cycle your tank is going through. With a brand new tank, it will take couple of weeks to cycle. With an established tank, overload the biological filter could cause your tank to go through a mini-cycle, which will take couple of days to clear up.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

You also need to be doing daily water changes of about 10-15%. What this is going to do is prevent your fish from dying from dangerous Ammonia levels or nitrite/nitrate poisoning. you have 10 fish now if i'm not mistaken , they will be defacating alot so its not going to take long for your levels to shoot up through the roof.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

i though you dont realy have to do big water changed during cycle since you are replacing the bacteria thats just being produced


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You do need to do small water changes daily if you're cycling with live fish, or else the ammonia will kill them.


----------

